# update on serrasalmus serrulatus



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

been a while since i last posted pics of him , so i hope you enjoy ! some of you might remember him from a while back , he has changed colour from silver and now has gone very dark as you can see in the pictures , his attitude has changed a lot as well , he is a nasty piece of work attacks the syphon when im doing water changes and when you walk up to the tank he charges at the glass







... but im glad he has made the full recovery from being a skinny wretch to a well built toe rag







...any way here are the pics


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Beautiful fish....


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks man ! he is a beauty , hopefully will be getting mannie soon as well !


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

nice fish, any chance you can get some better pictures?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

sure this pic is from a few weeks ago , before it turned the darker colour !


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

if a manueli and a rhom bumped nasties, your fish would be the outcome.

awesome fish


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

hyphen said:


> if a manueli and a rhom bumped nasties, your fish would be the outcome.
> 
> awesome fish
> 
> ...


I was kinda thinking the same thing.... lol


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

you need help hyphen, lol. seriously though you are right







.

beautiful piranha you have there.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Good looking fish


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

what size tank do you have him in?


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Beautiful and unique fish you have there







. As a result of my ISP, I am unable to acess the OPEFE website. Can someone tell me a little about this particular piranha?

Jason


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is one sweet looking fish!!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Massive cool mon.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks guys for the compliments , his tank at the moment is a 36x12x15 but have another tank for him which is 36x24x20 so he will have a shed load of space to swim around in, hopefully he will be in there in the next couple of months as i have to reapir that tank.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Always good to see updates on the guy, the black definately caught me off guard


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

pretty cool fishy man, very rare in the hobby


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks guys , he is quite rare as i only know of one other person on the various forums who has them, serrasalmus collector has 2 of them together , other than that i have never heard of any one else having them , but a cool looking fish , and i agree about the manny and rhom stuff !!! markings of the manny and body-ish shape of the rhom !! very bizarre .


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam he has put on some nice weight 
and time to breed


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I think he looks better in dark.


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

janus i think he looks better in his dark colours as well , makes him look mean !!!


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Sweet fish


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks man !


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

grat fish i like the dark color !!!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

steveling said:


> thanks guys , he is quite rare as i only know of one other person on the various forums who has them, serrasalmus collector has 2 of them together , other than that i have never heard of any one else having them , but a cool looking fish , and i agree about the manny and rhom stuff !!! markings of the manny and body-ish shape of the rhom !! very bizarre .
> [snapback]1025826[/snapback]​


thats a very cool looking fish. how big do they get? how much was yours? and can they be kept in groups?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

thanks tibs , if i remeber from franks site they only get to about 7-8 inch i think , and i got him for free as it was a rescue , and no i would keep them alone as this guy was with others of the same kind and he was secerly bashed up , as the others might remeber he had no tail a very small piece of his anal fin and flesh wounds all over , but he is fully recovered now and looks great .


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

steveling said:


> thanks tibs , if i remeber from franks site they only get to about 7-8 inch i think , and i got him for free as it was a rescue , and no i would keep them alone as this guy was with others of the same kind and he was secerly bashed up , as the others might remeber he had no tail a very small piece of his anal fin and flesh wounds all over , but he is fully recovered now and looks great .
> [snapback]1030739[/snapback]​


lucky.....would u ever sell him?


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

...think about the question you just asked tibs..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

right on man, i love that fish


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

no tibs i would never sell him , i must admit i did think about it but decided after the rough ride the fella has had already i would keep him to live out his life with me , he a part of the family now even though he hates my eldest daughter (4) years old ! 
thanks mr freeze , will try and get some more decent pics with out the water marks on the glass , i have been trying to locate a couple more of these fish but no luck any where.
in the picture you can see a small area where the gravel has moved that happened when he went into a rage when my daughter was helping me tidy up , im not sure why he hates her so much , he was violently shaking his head back and forth , swimming up and down the tank really fast then opened its mouth right up at her !!!! but when she left the room he acted normally again ,,, wierd huh !!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

steveling said:


> no tibs i would never sell him , i must admit i did think about it but decided after the rough ride the fella has had already i would keep him to live out his life with me , he a part of the family now even though he hates my eldest daughter (4) years old !
> thanks mr freeze , will try and get some more decent pics with out the water marks on the glass , i have been trying to locate a couple more of these fish but no luck any where.
> in the picture you can see a small area where the gravel has moved that happened when he went into a rage when my daughter was helping me tidy up , im not sure why he hates her so much , he was violently shaking his head back and forth , swimming up and down the tank really fast then opened its mouth right up at her !!!! but when she left the room he acted normally again ,,, wierd huh !!
> [snapback]1032037[/snapback]​


lol he sounds possesed

BTW i love that black coloration!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dark or light makes no difference to me: he looks awesome, man!








Hard to believe it's the same fish as the banged-up one you shared with us long ago - excellent job nursing him back to health









Did you ever consider an exorcism?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> Dark or light makes no difference to me: he looks awesome, man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol that would be cool if he had red eyes too


----------

